# Nearly completed Mordian army...



## Lord_Murdock

Hello!

A while ago, I found a whole bunch of Mordians on eBay. It was a new seller, so I got them all for really cheap (the opening bid!). I've painted them all up now, and just a few days ago I ordered the rest of my 2000 point Mordian army in from the online store. Anyway, I'd like to know what other people think of them! (sorry if the pictures are a little big)

My command bunch w/ Macharius, HSO (converted RT Marneus Calgar), HSO's tea table (Trademark item... I've always wanted the general to be some extremely arrogant guy who just sits far away from the battle sipping his tea!), Senior Officer, Commissar, Standard Bearer, Plasmagunner, Medic, Plasma Pistoler.










Heavy weapons, 2 lascannons, 2 missle launchers, 2 autocannons, and a heavy bolter.










Junior Command Squad w/ Lieutennant, Commissar, ML, Flamer, Medic










2x Infantry Squads, w/ grenader, flamer 2x commissars, 2x Sgt.s










I'll post the rest later... my laptop's running out of battery power .


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Ok, I see about 21 people have looked at this as of now... good good...
Anyway, the rest.

Here are my Commissar Cadets a.k.a. Hardened Veterans:










A few Basilisks:










A few Leman Russes:










And finally, a Hellhound and a Chimera:










Well that's it! Questions, comments, concerns... anything is appreciated!
PS, sorry if a few of these are a little blurry!


----------



## mattmancci

I for one like it, and i'd like to point out what you did with the old marneus calgar model...it is very well done


----------



## squeek

I like it too, it is nice to see a themed army that someone has put so much work in to.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Do you think I should base my infantry? And if so, how?


----------



## Djinn24

Yes and city street theme. Also on your vehicles the reds seem a bit transparent, IMHO a deeper red would look a bit better. Awesome army though.


----------



## Hespithe

I'm loving the tea table and it's use in your army. Great job!


----------



## dirty-dog-

i agree with the urban scheme for bases, it will really suit these guys.

i love the command squad too, and the tea table.....

i have a tutorial on here to paint rubble, but it can be used for painting sand on bases aswell.

heres the link


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks for all the feedback! I appreciate it.

Anyway, I want to make stormtroopers for these guys now, and I figured I'd make them similar to the Chiros Red Guard from the Macharian Crusade PDF from BOLS. So how would you suggest I make them more stormtroopery? I'll need to make their guns more hellgunish, but I'm sure there are other things I could do as well. If you could give me any ideas, it would be nice.

Also, I just got in all the mordians I ordered, so expect to see a couple more pics sometime in the near future.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

This topic seems kind of dead... but it's in my signature, so doggone it, I'm gonna keep it updated!

Anyway, It seems that the near future turned out to be over a month, but here are my stormtroopers!










Here's a bit more of a close up on a few of them, as well as my first trumpeter and my bagpipe player. I didn't have a picture of bagpipes in front of me when I made them though (which was probably a mistake!), so I had to rely on memory to make them at least resemble what I wanted them to look like.










Here's what will eventually be the pipe organ for my master-vox operator:










Finally, here's my Leman Russ Conqueror, now repainted to join my Mordians! Also, I see what you mean about the red being a little transparent... I might need to fix that sometime.










I just primed another 4 lascannon teams today, so I'll probably post a picture of my 2 lascannon support squads when I'm finished painting them. 

Anyway, thanks for looking, and feedback is always appreciated!


----------



## mattmancci

It looks really good...hey wait a minute 3 wins...ok i can believe that, but 0 losses.:rofl: Or have i just imagining my past 10 battles against you?


----------



## Djinn24

The army is looking good man, keep us updated! Look at picking up a fondation red, that sound do away with the transparent red, or apply a couple more coats of red over what you have not to deepen it. Very cool so far.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Ok, so here's the pipe organ:










Here's my new updated command squad (aside from the organ, not much has changed... Actually, I did give the standard bearer a stabby bit at the end of the flagpole!):










As it turns out, small suitcase keys make good cellos. Guess what my next instrumentalist will have!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Very well done army here, I like the scheme and the cleanliness of the paint as well. :victory:


----------



## Blackhiker

The pipe organ master vox is awesome. Looking forwar to an entire mordian army picture


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Well, my orks are taking up a lot of my time, but I haven't forgotten about my Mordians! So, here are my lascannon squads:










The number of unpainted Mordians in my army can be counted on one hand now, so expect a full-army photo some time in the near future.


----------



## Trevor Drake

I love the pipe organ for the master-vox operator, that would be amazing. And i assume the bag-pipes and what not are regualr vox-casters. Amazing work so far, keep it up.


----------



## LimitingFactor

Got some nasty firepower there already.

Trying to imagine that organ on one of your tanks.


----------



## HorusReborn

always loved the Mordians, well done man!!! Lord Macharius is fantastic!


----------



## PandaPaws

Excellent work there...


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks everyone! Well, it's pretty much done now. So, without further ado...

*The Macharian IXX*










Here are some random closeups:



















Here are my Leman Russes:










And some massed infantry:










That's just about it. If I add anything else really crazy to this army, I'll post it up here as well, but my basic 1750 - 2000 point army is done!

So, what do you think? C&C are appreciated! Oh, and if you want closeups of anything in this army, just let me know! I'll post them up here as well.


----------



## kiret

That is just beautiful *sniff, wipe a tear*. Exactly the kind of Imp Guard army I want to field some day. Have you had a chance to play with it yet? How effective is it.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

It's actually quite effective as a gunline army. 3 Basilisks can really lay waste to the enemy really quickly, and my deep-striking stormtroopers easily make their points back nearly every game (deepstrike next to some Berzerkers, 4 plasma shots, 4 hits, 4 dead Berzerkers!). The General is pretty nasty too though. He and his Commissar buddy have taken out a 5-man terminator squad in CC before. 

It really is a fun army to field and play with though, and I must say it's interesting how many people stop and take a closer look at it during tournaments/mega battles at my local GW!


----------



## inqusitor_me

man i love it im gona do 2 mabe 3 theamed IG armys soo (if cash not a prob) so man keep it up


----------



## magician847

looking good! i have to say i love that organist conversion!

only critisism is that as far as my roman numerals go (studying latin), for 19 it is XIX, as it is "1" then "9"

thanks

M


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Yep, you're right... oops, my bad... Oh well. Looks like I just made up a number


----------



## PandaPaws

Great work, really like that style of IG!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

The Mordians are still alive and well...

Just like to point out that I have now officially completed my Basilisks! I have now added crew members to the other two:










I was greatly dismayed to find out that Conquerors will not be in the new codex... so I decided to convert mine into a Punisher using a Hellblaster Volleygun :victory: However, I haven't started that project yet...

Other than that, I'll be making a few Executioners sometime in the far future as well. Stay tuned!


----------



## Triangulum

Just out of curiosity, what exactly does themed army mean? 

I really like the dedication to actually painting a quality infantry heavy IG army, most of the time its treadheads who play IG and when its not you get a ton of guys with a spraycoat, 1 shoulder pad and a face painted.


----------



## LimitingFactor

allways loved Mordian guard.

Yours are very nice .

I like the bloody minded , 3 basilisk option. My army would have to hide alot from yours 

I think you require some APC now , unless your like my Tau, playing friend who deploys dead centre and then spends the rest of the game falling back while shelling, zapping everything trying to close with his forces.

your heavy weapon teams are nasty also , very nasty.

A very scary looking army indeed , i think you have done great.

have some rep :clapping:


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!



Triangulum said:


> Just out of curiosity, what exactly does themed army mean?


I think it would be an army that is painted/modeled to follow a particular theme, ie. all my vox operators have musical instruments. 

Anyway, here's my Leman Russ Punisher!



















That's 32 shots a turn at BS4! Not bad.

I also redid a couple things on my Commissar Lord (converted Yarrick) and my "counts-as" Straken (converted Rogue trader Marneus Calgar). I just figured that he would be best represented in battle with Straken's stats...










Too bad there are no more trademark items anymore... but I guess the tea table can still be called an objective or something.

Anyway, since I have nothing more to paint, I've decided to start basing my models. Other than that, I'm not sure what my next major project will be. Anyone have any suggestions?

As always, C&C are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alexious

Very fine job on the mordians. I tip my cap sir.


----------



## subtlejoe

loving the army, currently working on my own mordian army in redcoat colours  unfortunately i gotta pay the gw prices for mine.


----------



## edd_thereaper

i have never liked the mordian models but i must say you have made them look fantastic and i love the musical theme to the army

i definatly like the punisher conversion, and i may have to steal the idea for my traitor guard

+rep fopr your work

cheers

edd


----------



## torealis

w00t! great to see someone else doing some metal guardsmen! i'll try and get some pics of my mordians up tomorrow...


----------



## torealis

as promised: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=381093#post381093


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks! Nice to see more Mordians, they always have been my personal favorite IG army.

Anyway, my next project will be a penal-legion based branch of my army. That will include 50 conscripts, 2 or 3 penal squads, and their Commandant, a counts-as Captain Chenkov.

Here he is:




























He's the only one in my army with a completely black uniform (not including the gold trims...). Just a pointless fact.

I think I might also make a carapace armoured command squad, with a converted "Officer of the Fleet" as the officer. Stay tuned!

C&C are always appreciated.


----------



## BDJV

Love the sitting Calgar conversion!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

Well, here's another small update: a Chimera!










Now my command squad is a little bit safer from enemy fire...

And one more thing, I have now based my entire army! 










Just simple grass/gravel, but it works, and personally I'm surprised how much it adds to the whole look of the army.

I have another 3 squads of Mordians on order, and I plan on adding a couple more Chimeras, so stay tuned. 

C&C are always appreciated.


----------



## Crimson_Chin

On the few models that I actually have finished basing (grumble grumble) I have found that painting the edge of the bases the same color as the flock adds to it. The black edges disrupt the look you're going for by basing them to begin with.


----------



## Bardictraveller

Cool army 

I love the organ-master vox :d makes me think of some mad pianist for some reason :d

have some rep


----------



## Micklez

So sexy mate, these are really good. Havnt seen a Mordian army before this log except for in the Codex


----------



## subtlejoe

armys looking great,think all the mrdian army on the forum should join u and battle against a common foe. lol


----------



## Imperious

*Sweet*

Truly magnificent! 

I can't imagine the time and effort its taken already...


----------



## DaafiejjXD

This army is the best Mordian style army i've ever seen!!:mrgreen: I love the white and gold!! Kinda Navy style Great Job:mrgreen:


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

A while ago someone said i should get a superheavy tank, so here it is!














































There are about a thousand of those little rivets on a Baneblade, and I had to put a dot of paint on each of them :scare: bleh. lol. 

Anyway, there it is. I think I'll order a pair of Vanquishers and an Executioner from Forgeworld sometime in the near future (before they release the new Leman Russ kit), so I'll put pics up when they're done. I've also got another 20 (!) mordians that need painting, so there's another project...

Other than that, there's not much new. C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## hugor1

do more on the penal side!!! =)

its looking mint matey, though all i can say is yeah it will take time painting things even those annoying rivets but, it all accoun+ts for something good in the end, right? 

+rep


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

Well, here are a couple "test subjects"










The one on the left is my first penal trooper/conscript (#A01). Eventually, there will be 49 more like him, and at least one squad of actual penal legionaries. The other guy is my first "red coat." My red coats will be the meat shields of my army, sort of like the red coats on Star Trek. :laugh: Anyway, there will be two standard infantry squads of red coats, with no upgrades whatsoever. Just sergeants and lasgunners.

And here's a full-army shot. The bases are now 100% done, even the rings around the bottom have been painted (they weren't before)










I'll be ordering those tanks I mentioned earlier sometime soon, so I'll have pics of them up whenever they're painted.

C&C are appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Special character time! Most of the models for the special characters seem to be rather cadian, so I have to make mordian ones myself :biggrin:.

Here's Creed:



















And Kell:



















And I've decided that Straken's stat line would best represent my current General (the one made out of the oop Marneus Calgar).

Also, here's a slew of red-coats (I've almost painted 2 squads of them):










On the penal legion front, I've made a command squad for them (a disgraced officer and 4 lasgunners, because would penal troops really be trusted with anything more powerful?) and most of a 3-melta veteran squad (lots of stolen equipment. Eventually, they'll have "acquired" a cadian chimera...). I'll post pics when they're painted.

I also received my Forgeworld tanks today! Two vanquishers and an executioner will be completed soon. Whoo, I'll be busy... 

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Kobrakai

This is awesome Murdock!

Pretty much all the time now whenever you see guard project logs they are Cadian and Catachan (Which isn't technically bad!), but seeing a Mordian army is really refreshing and great to see!

Nice army, especially superheavies, keep it up it's great :victory:


----------



## edd_thereaper

you are still churning out amazing stuff, and i must say the forgeworld executioner turret is more to my liking than the new plastic one

+rep

cheers

edd


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thank you!

Well here they are; the newest additions to my armoured column.

The executioner:










And the Vanquishers:










Sometime soon I'll finish my redcoats (only 3 left!), make a Nork Deddog, and finish off my stormtrooper squad (the bits I need are in the mail). So There'll be another full army shot soon.

C&C are always appreciated.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Ok, here's Nork!



















And the Col. Straken CC command squad o' doom:










And all my redcoats:










So today was "armies on parade" day at my FLGS, and I entered this army. Upon arriving there I really felt like the underdog (the other 5 armies were crazy...), but I ended up finishing in 3rd! :yahoo: I guess I really am my worst critic. :laugh:

I'm just waiting for a few more bits to arrive in the mail and I'll finish my Stormtroopers off. I also started painting my penal command squad today, so they'll be up here soon.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Lots of penal legion stuff today...

First, here's the CCS and Chenkov:










I figured that a big red X would be a good symbol for this army, especially if it's X-ing out the imagery of another army! (see the flag)

Then there's my incomplete veteran squad (I still have to make 3 more shotgunners):










I always liked the old style cadian lieutenant, and I think the power fist suits him pretty well. 

Lastly, there are the 2 hellhounds:










They seem to match the army fluff-wise. 

I'm working on a second Chimera right now (one for each of the mordian CCSs), and I have 4 more stormtroopers to paint. After that I'll probably get a cadian battleforce sometime and add a bit more to my penal legion.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## torealis

That Nork is absolutely sensational.


----------



## Guardsman Lowe

Love the army. Doing a Mordian army myself but fleshing it out a bit with cadians, going to use them for veterans (putting cadian officer head on them) with sergeants wearing berets. will start thread once I've started the army.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Hello everyone, it's been a while lol.

Well, I've decided to put my orks away for a while and begin obsessively working on my guard, so here are the results of the last couple weeks of work.

First of all, I got a Cadian battleforce to beef up my penal legion somewhat. I've completed the command squad, the heavy weapon teams, and the Sentinel, and I'm working on the troops now (I only have a few left!). So, here are the pics. Note, I haven't finished the bases on what I just got in the battleforce yet, so anything in the pictures that's 'based' is old.

Here's the Sentinel:









The heavy weapons:









My vets (Due to a serious miscount, I only have 9...):









and my command squads:









It's fun to make these guys for a change, because with the mordians I tried to make everything as fancy and overdone as possible. These penal troops are quite the opposite, I find I have to remove a lot of things from the models to make them as simple as possible. It's a nice change really.

Anyway, for the first time in this thread, I'm also introducing another guard army to 'ally' with my mordians. Based on the vostroyan models, they make up a communist themed all-veteran army. I haven't quite finished my first squad of troops yet, but I do have a Valkyrie.



















Again, they're very different from the mordians. I'm making an effort to give all their equipment/vehicles a 'mothballed' appearance, as if they've been sitting in storage for millenia. Which is fun too.

Well, that's it for today, and probably for the next little while too because photobucket has decided it doesn't like my dial-up internet anymore. Expect a lot of troops in my next update though.


----------



## mcmuffin

love your army, but for me those valks are just the best, absolutely amazing freehand, although my criticism wouldbe that it looks more like a red camo scheme than actually mothballing, but + rep for it


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks! Ya, I was kinda worried that the paint chips would look too much like red camo, but oh well. Anyway, I have a few new pics here.

First, I've finished my penal infantry squads:










Here is my first squad of commies:










And here's my second Valkyrie. It's not done yet, but I'm not sure when I'll have access to highspeed internet again in the near future, so I'll post a pic anyway.










The gray/white bases will have snow on them eventually.

The other day I ordered three deathstrike/manticore kits (two of them will be deathstrikes, the other a manticore) for my commies, as well as a vostroyan command squad. When I'm finished all that, I'll work on a second veteran squad and I will actually be able to field a 1000 point army with them! :victory:

Those are my plans for the summer.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Love the scheme on that Valkyrie ... looks great.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

Well, I've finished that Valkyrie. Here it is:










I also received the vostroyan command squad a few days ago. I devoted all my time to finish them, so I finished them pretty quickly. Here they are (the vox caster is a MoO):










I also finished the bases on the penal troops, but I figured I didn't really need to post a picture of that lol.

Today I also got all three deathstrike/manticore kits! They're all about half built now, so I'll post pics when I can.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Alright, the 'weapons of mass destruction' are done!

Here are the deathstrikes:



















And the manticore:



















Well, that about does it for their heavy support for now. I have some ideas to make some malcador-esque leman russ demolishers, but they'll have to wait until I finish a 1500 point army. I think I'll make another squad of these guys, then I'll start work on more penal troops.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Looks good, don't know if I've ever even seen this thread before! Looking good +Rep


----------



## Varakir

Very striking scheme, i bet your army looks awesome on the table :victory:


----------



## shaantitus

I ahve not seen this thread before either. Seems it went quiet before i joined heresy. It is certainly back with a bang. The color schemes on the recent armor and valks is impressive. I have to agree that they look more like a red camo but the result is spectacular.
Rep for the originality of the troops and commanders and the fantastic painting.


----------



## HorusReborn

not bad man, not bad at all... you've been collecting guard for some time it seems. You bust through the painting super fast too. I've been painting my guard for over a year now, and it's been a slow process.. but you've got an interesting, and clever scheme going here!


----------



## piemaster

I really like this project and have only just noticed it today. I really like some of the stuff done a while back now such as the punisher and your Chenkov. Oh, and your master vox is amazing and such a cool idea. I really like it! The redcoats are a nice idea and the crossed out iconography in your penal troops is cool too. Baneblade is ace and your tanks are really sweet. I'm not a fan of firstborn I'm afraid but you have painted them well and that's cool. I think they'll look really sweet when they're all grouped together. How many minis have you got do you reckon?


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks everyone!



HorusReborn said:


> You bust through the painting super fast too.


Thanks, I try lol. Whenever I pick out a colour scheme for one of my armies (which can often take some time), I try to make it not only an effective one, but also one that I can easily mass-produce. And by 'mass-produce,' I mean about 4-5 models at a time.

As for the question of how many minis I have, I think I have just over 100 mordians alone. I have a battleforce of cadians as well, and about 25 vostroyans. And including the orks... I have no idea. I might have about 100 or so of them as well.

Okay, on to the new stuff.

Just a small update today, I painted a few priests. They mark the beginning of yet another random guard army, which will consist of an army of mostly peasants led by a heretic cardinal.

Here's the cardinal:










And some priests:










I have some old necromunda redemptionists as well, but I haven't painted them yet. I also just got another squad of vostroyans and a chimera for my commies, so they'll be my next project.

Thanks again, and C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## BearsofLeon

LORD MURDOOCK IS BAAAACK

anychance we will see updates of
Da Deffwingz?


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Hey, I'm back! lol 

Deffwingz? Well, I do actually have one more project planned for them... another superheavy tank (a kustom battle fortress from the new IA Apocalypse book). I call it 'Da Weddin' Kake (Wedding Cake). I'll just let your imagination take that where it will, but it'll be crazy!

Anyway, I've been busy recently so I haven't had much time to do any warhammer work. However, I did manage to complete a Chimera for my Commies. Here it is:










And here's a full army shot of them so far:










Too lazy to take them off my shelf...

I must say I like the new rulebook FAQ, especially the part about 'scouting' fast skimmers getting their 3+ cover save. The Commies just got a bit deadlier... :victory:

I've got the first of two heavily modified, nuclear powered Leman Russ Demolishers on the way (to make the Commies a bit more competitive. Deathstrikes are fun and all, but...), so that'll be my next update here I think. C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## piemaster

I really like your eviscerator priest. The eyes, inscriptions and beard are done well. I for one don't paint eyes - too much for me.

I think the blue searchlights are a little too blue. I think green is a more complimentary colour and if you were to dull down the blue it would look really good. That said - I'm not sure if I would bother since you've already painted yours up. A nice army as a whole.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

I know what you mean about the lights, but I did that on purpose. I wanted to make them a colour that really stood out against the otherwise dark colours of my vehicles.

Anyway, on to the updates!
The bits I was awaiting in the mail finally arrived, so here's my newest creation:










The first of two Leman Russ Demolishers for my Vostroyans! Partially inspired by Forgeworld's Malcador tanks and a battlewagon I made for my orks. I wanted to make it look very old and obsolete, and personally I think it turned out pretty well.

Here's a front view:










And a shot of the nuclear/plasma reactor that will be attached at the back:










I kind of dislike the fact that the back of the new Leman Russ isn't vertical (it's slanted a bit). That made it difficult to make that reactor so it would sit straight.

I started painting it yesterday too, so I'll post more pics when it's done.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

It's done! My Vostroyans are now just a little bit more competitive.



















Here's a size comparison with a 'standard' size Leman Russ:










I'll be using it in a battle tomorrow as well, although with only 2 squads of 10 to back it up I'm pretty sure I won't be winning too many wars just yet, lol. Ah well, maybe after I make my Vendetta and 3rd squad things will improve. 

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Finally, another project for my mordians! This time, a Shadowsword.









Converted to be like the old forgeworld ones. None of this 'hull mounted heavy bolter' nonsense.










So, my guardsmen have finally caught up to my orks in superheavies. Also, here's some full-army pictures, figured it was about time for another set of these.





































I have plans to make a Stormlord sometime, but I'm not sure what to put on the sponsons (there will be 2 sets). Heavy flamers, or heavy bolters? Decisions, decisions...

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## piemaster

I think your superheavies are your best painted tanks yet. I dig the extended Russ hull. +rep for those and your army shots. Very nice indeed. Sorry I've been following this thread by email and not participating in it as fully as I should have. What's next? I like Setinels **hint hint*coughs**


----------



## Grins1878

Mate, they're stunning! I'm well impressed


----------



## Dullmohawk

you don't see a lot of Mordians around these days, and it's nice when you stumble upon a army blog that really does these amazing old miniatures justicek:


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Hey everyone, it's been too long! Unfortunately, university has left little time for warhammer, but that's all done with for now. So, back to my hobbies!

I have now finished all the infantry in my vostroyan army! Here they are; all 30 of 'em:










I've also spent some time building random bits of terrain. Here's a bunker and some barricades for my mordians:



















Because if there is one thing all bunkers need, it's a tile floor!

Now for some sad news. It seems that GW no longer makes Mordian models.  So, I will probably not be making more of them in a long time. Oh well...

By the end of the Summer, I hope to have finished my vostroyans. So, expect another leman russ and a vendetta soon. But, knowing me, "soon" can be a long while.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Great stuff you have here Lord_Murdock! I like the conversions you have done on your army and the group shot of your army is awesome! Nice to see a fellow guardsmen.

That bunker reminds me alot of the bunker from the Star Wars movie with all the Ewoks.

+ Rep Sir.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

Small update today, but just to prove that I actually plan on following through on my Vendetta project, here's a picture of the 'nose' with twin-linked lascannons.










I've ordered the Landraider Terminus conversion sprue as well, so when that comes in I'll have plenty of lascannons for the wings as well.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Slightly bigger update today. I have now built my second (and final) Leman Russ! 




























As if making one wasn't hard enough, I think it was actually more difficult to try to do everything exactly the same to make this one! Oh well, just have to paint it now.

The Vendetta is also coming along quite nicely. I'm just about done the bottom "rust" layer of paint, so I'm about halfway done.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Minizke1

I recognise that bunker from Star Wars....is that what you were going for? regardless, everything's great looking.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!

Remember when I said I would finish my Vostroyans by the end of the summer? Neither do I. However, that Vendetta is now finally complete! Here it is:


















Lascannons! The wing mounted ones move up and down.










And to top it all off, that second Leman Russ is about halfway painted. Hopefully I finish it by January. 

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Hellados

mate i love the army! i dont quite understand the paint job on the valkeryie or the extended russ, are they a rusted out red?? if so then they look very neat. . . to neat??


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks! And to answer your question, yes, it is supposed to be rusted out red paint. The original colour scheme was just full red with mithril silver "chips" taken out along the edges of the armour plates, but that just didn't look right. The scheme I eventually stuck with was actually inspired by a couple of old Massey-Harris tractors we have (bright red, with yellow writing. Perfect, right?). After 60+ years of work and exposure to the elements, there isn't much paint left on them, and that's what I tried to emulate here.

Anyway, I finished the last demolisher! I present to you, the Kiev!



























Looks nice sitting next to its older brother, the Moskovy.

And with that, the Vostoki (Востоки, if my knowledge of Russian is correct) Communal Guard is now complete! I have no more intention of adding to them. Well, maybe a superheavy of some sort, we'll see.

Not sure what else I'll be up to in the near future Warhammer-wise, though. I'd certainly like to work a bit more on my Roman Marines, but we'll see if that actually happens.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

These look superb. i would really like to see a group shot of all your imperial forces arrayed for battle, ready for an apocalypse game. It would look sick.
+ rep


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks!
Full army pic? Sure thing!

...That awkward moment when your army doesn't fit on the bedsheet you want to take its picture on... Oh well. We'll just have to make do with several separate pics of my armies. Here we go:

Mordians:



























Vostroyans:


















And that penal legion I haven't worked on in a while:









That's that. Thousands of points worth of IG. C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Achaylus72

Overall a magnificant Army. Have some +reps.


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat1490651&rootCatGameStyle=

boom, mordians, you may now continue (please)


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I also feel that you need to continue with your guard. Check out these Penal legion conversion kits from Victoria Lamb.
http://victoriaminiatures.highwire.com/product/penal-guard


----------



## Lord_Murdock

lol It makes me happy when people dig up my old project logs again! 

Well, you will be glad to know that after months and months I have finally gotten another IG battleforce! Two more squads of penal troops are well on their way, as is another sentinel. Unfortunately, I don't have any primer, so painting will have to wait.









My box o' guardsmen. Note the "looted" Cadian Sentinel. Ah, my inner ork strikes again...

As far as my Mordians go, I don't really have any plans for new units. I do however plan on replacing all the wheels on the heavy weapons with the big old-style Empire artillery wheels from WFB. Just to give them that much more swag.

And it looks like Valkyries are full-fledged fliers now. Huh. We shall see what that means for my Vostroyans. Being able to zip those vet squads around like crazy could be fun, and I foresee that grav-chute insertion rule being quite useful now. Still, I will miss the free scout move that the Valks always got...

On the topic of 6th edition, with the new allies rules, I am adding some Grey Knights to my penal guard as well. Remember all those priests I got a while back? Well they are joining that particular guard army, and the Cardinal with a unit of Grey Knight Terminators as a pontifex guard will come along too! Necessary? Probably not. But it will still be fun to make.

Speaking of my "inner ork," I think it's about time I looted up some flying Leman Russes or something for them. Da Green Baron flies again! That's another project I would like to have finished by the end of the summer, but only time will tell if that actually happens.

Okay, that's that. Now that a bunch of my friends are getting back into the game, I think I'll be getting some more Warhammer goods as well. With the dawn of 6th edition, it seems like a good time.

As always, C&C are appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Here's another neat thing I made...










My prototype mordian lascannon! What do you think? Personally, I like it a bit more than the old small ones.










See? Much better.










Fire! Now, to make about 5 more...

However, now I am faced with a problem. What should I do about the autocannons and heavy bolters? I want to make new ones similar to the lascannon above, but I can't really think of how... any ideas?

Oh, and because this isn't worth creating a new post for, I added legitimate power weapons to my lieutenants!










Yay!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Surprise! I made another lascannon. Just 4 to go!










Ah, it's good to make something Mordian again... But I do hope that some bits sites/eBay restock on volley gun bits. I really don't want to buy 4 more of them new!

In other news, I have primed everything in that box of random guardsmen above, so expect to see those sometime in the near future. I think I'll start with the Sentinel.

As always, C&C are appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Hey everyone! Another bright idea here. I've decided that my next major project will be a Titan for my commie guard army. That's right, they're getting a SUPER-WEAPON!!!

So, what do you get when you take an old Reaver Titan like this:









And kit it out to look like the big KGB robot from the game "Alien Hominid?"









I don't know what you'd get, actually, but I'm gonna find out! I'm not sure if I will be able to give it a hammer in one hand and a sickle in the other (that's a lot of CC attacks...), but I think something like a Vortex Missile strapped to its back should be manageable. Besides, they deserve a super-heavy of some sort now that Apocalypse has been re-released.

Expect to see some in-progress pictures in a few months or so; I hope to have this done by Christmas. This project is thinking in the real long-term though... I don't have any of the necessary pieces yet!

Here's a serious question: Does anyone actually have one of those old Titans that I could buy? There's a couple on eBay, and I have no objection to getting one of those, but I just thought I'd ask on here first.

Ah, it's good to be back in the game!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

A small update here, but I re-did the turret of my Leman Russ Punisher.










As awesome as the Helblaster Volleygun turret was, it was just too silly. The new gatling gun looks pretty cool on the old forgeworld turret anyway.

Still planning that Titan.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

UPDATE: The titan is mine!










Woohoo! It's hard to find one of these with two turbo-lasers, but here it is! Once it arrives, I will have to modify it very heavily, but it should be pretty awesome when completed.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

yay titan fun. oh no hes hurt his toe

cant wait to see what you do with it


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Damn that thing's archaic! What did they make those beasts out of by the way? Plastic?


----------



## Lord_Murdock

I think it's made of some sort of 2-part resin, but I'm not 100% sure of that.

Hah, yeah, his toe will need fixing. Just another thing on my to-do list! I plan on making both of those turbo lasers shoulder-mounted, and to make a couple arms out of card. I have the blueprints for them, so I will have to see if they will fit correctly.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

So, guess what arrived in the mail a couple days ago? A little something I like to call a Reaver Titan. Naturally, I started working on it right away. I shaved off a few of the more prominent axe-decorations all over it (because they're pretty cheesy...), and I've made a Vortex Missile Launcher for its carapace. Here are some pics, with a Tau Firewarrior for scale:




























Now that I've actually seen the model and know how it goes together, I've decided not to make arms for it. The way it is, only the legs get glued together, leaving the rest of the body and arms completely modular. So, it I get other weapons for it in the future, I could switch them out. Anyway, I think I'll start painting it pretty soon, since I don't think there's much more converting to be done.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## King Diablo

Isn't that missile a little small to be a vortex missile? is there any way of beefing it up or elongating it? Or even putting necron flux rods into the body showing that it has a unstable payload would be sweet. And maybe beef up the launching rails? It looks a little flimsy, as the imperium is not know for subtlety. 
Just a thought.


----------



## King Diablo

Oh, and I thought you mentioned endless quantities of impressive banners?


----------



## Lord_Murdock

UPDATE!!!!!!!

I think I'm around half finished painting now. Have some pics:



















^Just use your imagination to put the two parts together. I'm not going to bolt it all closed until I'm finished!










True, the vortex missile is a little on the small side for a titan of this size, but it really isn't that bad. Remember too, that it is only a 5" blast weapon, so it would just seem weird if I made it too big.

And yes, there will be a banner. See? Here's a picture of it:










So, that's it for the "base coat." It now looks like a big rusty hulk. Now to move on to the weathered "paint" that the rest of the Vostroyan vehicles have...

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## alasdair

Looking fantastic! Keep it up.


----------



## King Diablo

Im looking forward to the amount of freehand we will see on this beast! Youre right, there where alot of axe symbols. :S Im glad you removed the ones you did. Looks sharp!


----------



## King Diablo

Oh, where the two shoulder pads always differently shaped?


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

oh i do love super heavys they give me a funny feeling in my tummy.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

It. Is. Done. Cue "The Final Countdown."










The Tzar. I'm gonna assume that at least one of you has never seen an Armorcast Reaver Titan in person, so I'm gonna post a lot of pictures! Here you go:





































And a few size comparisons. Really, you can't get a good idea of how big this model is by these pictures alone. It stands just over a foot tall (not including the missile on its back).



















Well, there we have it! What do you think? I think it looks a little bit better than it did when I got it... Right? Hah! If you want any other pictures of it (or any other model of mine, for that matter) just let me know!

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

I'd think about weathering the red, it's really standing out on that beautiful bronze skin.


----------



## Kreuger

I'm going to second Ddraig. The red is really bright. I would also recommend revisiting your vehicle paint scheme entirely. The wearing away of the red isn't convincing.

There is a mismatch between the subtlety of the dry brushing and the quality of the red/weathering. The dry brushing has a soft subtle feel to it. It looks dark and dirty. There is a lot of texture and variation.

The bright red by contrast is clean, shiny, and has a questionable border. Also problematic is the pattern of the weathering. It doesn't seem to follow a natural path. Weathering takes place in particular places for specific reasons. Much of your weathering of the bright red looks artificial, and it's you evenly spaced. The black edges are to tidy.

I think your vehicle would look significantly better without the bright red layer. Your dry brushing is clearly effective and creates an wonderful texture and tone. And the glass ports are a very nice accent. 

Your options I think are to do away with the bright red entirely (my preference) or to dirty it down and do more with the edges. Making the red seem more integrated into the texture of the rest of the model.

Good luck!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Yeah, I see what you guys are saying and I think the same thing a bit every time I finish one of their vehicles... But, I (personally) think that they would look pretty bland if they were just entirely rust brown. Not only would they all just blend together, but they would not at all match the bright reds and yellows that the infantry wear. Call it an after effect of spending my childhood (and the rest of my life) watching cartoons, but I like using bright colours! Again though, I agree with you guys completely. The red is far to bright to be properly weathered, and the only weathering pattern I went by was "wherever my paintbrush happened to land."

How would I go about weathering the paint? I don't want to get rid of it entirely, because it kind of ties the entire army together, and that rust scheme was never meant to be the primary focus of the models anyway. I guess what I was trying to do with the Vostroyans was to create a paint scheme that was vastly different than the dull greens and greys of my orks and Mordians. I guess I was trying to make them look less serious? I dunno...

Thanks for the advice though! I'll see what I can do, but to be honest I'm sick and tired of painting for now! :grin:


----------



## King Diablo

For starters I think you don't have enough of the "original paint job" in some places. I know the army paint scheme is old and weathered to an extreme, but I think it needs more of the original, but possibly faded, in key locations. For example, the head is sheltered by the top carapace, so the nose should still have paint on it.

I agree the layering is too clean on top of the rust, so how about being a little more messy with the "primer " layer? So dry brush the black edge, make nicks with bolt gun metal and mithril silver, smoke damage, leaking hoses, mud on the feet. I think more paint on the feet as well. Blood on the feet as well would be sweet. dry brush a darker red over the lighter red to represent sun damage like you see on old cars. When paint chips off cars, it exposes bare metal, so mabye silver colors around the paint or fresh rust being brighter brown and green?
Anyway, just ideas. I still love that you are reincarnating such and old (and in my opinion) beautiful model.


----------



## King Diablo

Sorry for all the double posts, but also: you said it needs to match the infantry. Well, its a slow moving behemoth that was left and forgotten outside in a snowy nuclear Winter wasteland. how about it being covered in snow?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I agree the red could do with a bit of weathering, but on the whole it's a damn fine job. 

Damn, just had a look at armorcast titans on ebay.:shok: They go for stupid money. I'm not even gonna ask what you paid.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Hello everyone! It's been a few years. About 4 or so. Yeah, life's been busy.

Well, I'm happy to announce that I'm back into building and painting models! Sort of. Nothing major as of right now, but I do have a couple small projects planned/started.

First of all, I finally figured out how I'm gonna handle my Moridan Heavy Bolters and Autocannons. I think it was about 5 years ago that I made a post about that? Wow, I've been at this a while. I've decided to base them on old civil-war style artillery pieces. Similar to my Lascannons seen earlier in this log, but a lot less ornate. These ones are clearly built to be used and carted around, not just for sitting in the back and looking fancy! Here are some pictures of my first prototypes. I like how they turned out, so I don't think any major changes need to be made to the design.









Heavy Bolter









Autocannon

The Autocannons in particular are a bit of a pain to make, because the second member of the crew is holding extra ammo for the "older" style model of Autocannon. That means I still have to incorporate that into my conversions somehow, and I can't simply use the plastic Cadian heavy weapons like I can with the Heavy Bolters. A bit of sawing here and there solves the problem though.

The main body is made of the old metal Lascannon chassis that I no longer use from my old Mordian Lascannon models. Now that I have my fancy plastic ones, my old ones were just sitting on my shelf. Well, now they can be of some use! Combine them with some Lego wagon wheels, and they're good to go! Once again, Lego has come to my rescue. Anyway, I just primed these two today, so hopefully by the end of the weekend I will have them painted up all nice.

Another thing I want to do in the foreseeable future is add a platoon of Valhallan troops to my Vostroyan army. Turns out, a guard army made up of only veterans doesn't work so well on the table. It just doesn't have enough bodies in play! Valhallans still exist on the online store, so I feel like I should get some while I still can. Maybe 30 or so. It'll also be a good way to differentiate between who is a veteran, and who is just a regular guardsman.

Reading through old posts here, it is a shame my Vostroyan tank colour scheme turned out the way it did. I would like to improve it, I really would, but I'm just not... I dunno... Skilled enough? Patient enough? To make that work. Those probably aren't the right words, I feel like I could do it if I just knew... how. I know what I want it to look like, but I just can't figure out a good way to put that vision to my models. It's not that I think they look bad or anything as they are, and at least they're consistent, but they don't really reflect the look I wanted them to. Oh well, they are what they are. At the end of the day, the entire point of that army was for me to get away from gravel/grass bases and tanks with completely uniform colour schemes. Artistic expression, I guess.

Anyway, enough of that. I have two more Autocannons and two more Heavy Bolters to make. C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## The Gunslinger

Great to see you working on the guard again! I spent some time looking back through your plog and it has inspired me to get my old metal guard out again, especially now the undead is at 1000 points.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Hah, thanks! Always nice to inspire people! I do miss the old metal guard armies.

Well, I've finished my two prototypes. One Heavy Bolter, one Autocannon. Here they are:



















The other four have just been primed, so hopefully I'll get around to them soon. It feels good to have finally figured out what to do about Mordian heavy weapons!


----------



## Old Man78

Just went through your plog, excellent stuff, your Nork is great, a well deserved rep cookie for you sir!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Thanks! I don't think I've ever really used Nork, but yeah, I'm pretty happy with how he turned out.

Well, here is my new battery of Mordian heavy weapons!










The thing I'm most proud of is the little shields in front. Only three of them are real. The other three I molded myself out of greenstuff! You can't even tell the difference without _really_ inspecting closely. Even then, the only thing different is that the fake ones are a little thicker.

I actually have another announcement to make regarding one of my guard armies: I just bought a whole platoon of Valhallan troops on ebay. Heavy weapons and all. I've looked through the new guard rules, and I know that the whole "platoon" structure is kinda out the window now, but darn it, I'm gonna keep on using it! It's the only life I know. Speaking of new rules, I'm extremely disappointed with how the new blast weapons work. I guess you can't really call them "blast" weapons any more, can you? More like big, unstable Heavy Bolters. Ugh. Why is my Leman Russ' hull-mounted Heavy Bolter going to be more consistently dangerous than its main Battlecannon now? I get what they were going for, I really do, but I still don't like it. Horde armies are going to run rampant now that "blast" weapons are useless (I cry for my poor, ordnance-heavy orks), mark my words.

Anyway, enough salt from me. Point is, I'm not giving up on my Russian army just yet. Heck, even the vehicles. Giving them another good look-over, I realized that my paint scheme isn't that _bad_, it's just _unfinished_. All those paint chips just need a good weathering/rusting over, and I think I'll have the look I wanted. Maybe in another 5 years I'll figure out a good way to do it.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Nin

I can't really tell on the gun shields myself. Would never have guessed without you mentioning they are different.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Oh, it's not the big gun shields over the barrels (I'm not nearly adventurous enough to try sculpting those!), just the little red and white ones underneath. You can see them better in my prototype posts a couple up. Thanks anyway though!

So, my Valhallans have arrived! I've already given them all their gas masks and helmets to match the equipment of my Vostroyans. Here they are, before I prime them:










That's two squads with Flamers and Mortars (I have to make due with what I can get when it comes to these guys...), and a command squad with a Rocket Launcher and a tattered old flag. It's a motley crew of various primer colours/paint schemes right now, but they'll look good when I go over them all myself and start painting them.

I think I'll get another Tauros for my Vostroyan command squad, and use the old Tauros I already have for this one. Turns out, the rules for Veterans right now are pretty bare-bones, so it seems like a good idea to call my Vostroyans storm troopers (Tempestus Scions? I don't remember what they call them now), and keep my Valhallans as regular guard. That way, the models that are meant to have better armour and lots of special weapons can still have them. A good compromise, I think. That, and I can use some of those sweet weapons the storm trooper Tauroses get.

I've ordered the relevant Indexes from Forgeworld, because the normal ones don't have rules for the Vendetta Gunship. Depending on whether I can fill it with troops or not (like I used to be able to back in the day), my Chimera will either remain a Chimera to be used by the storm troopers, or I'll convert it into a Hellhound or one of its variants. I have a set of the old metal fuel tanks kicking around, so it won't be difficult to do.

Anyway, that's enough to keep me going for a while. C&C are always appreciated!


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Well, it took a few months, but I've finally finished my small platoon of Valhallan troops! Here they are:



















I'm quite happy with how that pig-nosed officer turned out.

So, now I just have to take a look through the new codex when it comes out to see what changes I need to make to my armies. I'm still super disappointed with what they did to blast weapons (since as I'm sure you've noticed, I make heavy use of them in both my ork and guard armies. Or, at least, I did when they weren't absolute garbage), but besides that I'm pretty excited to see what 8th edition brings! Maybe 9th edition will bring back my blast templates...

I'm also doing some experimenting in an effort to make my Valhallan/Vostroyan vehicles look better. That Chimera I have will be my test dummy, I've done a bit of work on it already. Here's hoping it turns out nicely in the end.

Besides that though, I think I'm gonna go back to painting up some more Necrons for a friend of mine, so my guard and orks will be on hold for a bit. Oh, and are my images going through okay? It seems like Photobucket is going crazy these days, so I might have to switch to some other method of uploading.

C&C are always appreciated!


----------

